# Exterior Stair 10 ft. rule of thumb



## Mostafa Magdy (Mar 31, 2021)

Greetings,

1- I work on a residential building (Dormitories) G+2 with three means of egress as illustrated below, the building consists of two branches and has the main stair in the middle that could be used as an egress stair, the problem begins with 10 ft. rule as you can see in the illustration the stair is not far enough to have unprotected openings, my question is do we need to protect the clouded area in the illustration in order to have protected openings, the dilemma here is, do we consider this exterior corridor as apart of exit or exit access, do we need to protect the openings that interact with this area or not?

2- There is a lounge that is away below 10% of the total area adjacent to the room as illustrated below, do we need a 30 min. separation between it and the rooms or we treat it as an accessory and therefore we do not need a separation.
https://ibb.co/c6KG2wn
https://ibb.co/W2FjQKS
https://ibb.co/s6BjM0f


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 1, 2021)

Project i Cairo?


----------

